# Band length



## longwolf (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello everyone,

This is my 1st post here.

I've just made my 1st slingshot and managed to find a small length of Thera-Band gold. I don't want to mess it up!

I used George Sprague's calculator to find the length for my bands.

Can anyone tell me if i need to add more length to the calculation for tying off to the sling and pouch?

Thanks!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was never sure if Joergs calculator was set up in inches (probably not) or centimetres. They always seemed too long to me. The basic formula is your draw length divided by 5 though some folks like 6. I have a 32" draw to the cheek. My bands can be a relaxed active length (distance between the pouch tie and the fork) of 5-6:. Add an inch for tying.


----------



## longwolf (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for the correct spelling of Joergs name.

I'm building a monster to fling arrows that weigh just under 40 grams.
The calculator is in centimeters but i did conversions.
It said to use 3 sets of gold 7 3/4" long with a 3/4" to 1 1/2" taper.
My draw length is about the same as yours.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I shoot around 32" - use a 200-210mm active length... usually...


----------

